

Join the First Ever ReactOS Hackfest - jeditobe
https://www.reactos.org/ru/node/948

======
jeditobe
Join us for the very first ReactOS Hackfest from Friday, 7th August to
Wednesday, 12th August 2015, in the German city of Aachen.

Discover Germany's most-Western city in the direct neighborhood of Belgium and
the Netherlands. Within the historical city center, Aachen offers a scientific
environment and a high density of pubs.

Let's catch this atmosphere to code the week away and achieve great results as
a team!

It is now time to plan your trip!

Flights and Accommodation won't get cheaper.

Find all details on this Wiki page:
[https://reactos.org/wiki/ReactOS_Hackfest_2015](https://reactos.org/wiki/ReactOS_Hackfest_2015)

Don't forget to add your ideas and travelling details to this page:
[https://reactos.org/wiki/ReactOS_Hackfest_2015/Lists](https://reactos.org/wiki/ReactOS_Hackfest_2015/Lists)

If you have any further questions, just drop Colin a line by E-Mail or call
him on the mobile phone number He sent to ros-priv.

Looking forward to meet you!

------
jeditobe
ReactOS Hackfest 2015 Join us for the very first ReactOS Hackfest from Friday,
7th August to Wednesday, 12th August 2015, in the German city of Aachen.
Discover Germany's most-Western city in the direct neighborhood of Belgium and
the Netherlands. Within the historical city center, Aachen offers a scientific
environment and a high density of pubs. Let's catch this atmosphere to code
the week away and achieve great results as a team!

It is now time to plan your trip! Flights and Accommodation won't get cheaper.

